# Finger Lakes winter beekeepers meeting



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I look forward to driving up. Thanks for the invite. It was easy to copy over into my outlook calendar. Isn't Wixsons up there somewhere? I wonder if they are open on Sat. mornings. I'd really like to pick up a few cases of bottles.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Jeffzhear said:


> I look forward to driving up. Thanks for the invite. It was easy to copy over into my outlook calendar. Isn't Wixsons up there somewhere? I wonder if they are open on Sat. mornings. I'd really like to pick up a few cases of bottles.


They are somewhere around here, but I believe they're open weekdays only.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Jeffzhear said:


> I look forward to driving up. Thanks for the invite. It was easy to copy over into my outlook calendar. Isn't Wixsons up there somewhere? I wonder if they are open on Sat. mornings. I'd really like to pick up a few cases of bottles.


I'd be willing to bet Jerry will be at the meeting. If you give him a call, he might bring the bottles to Geneva for you.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Someone contacted me about who can attend, but I can't reply by forum email or direct email.

All are welcome to attend the meeting. You don't need to be a club member, nor is there an event fee. If you'd like a PDF of the flier for the event (just a simply 1-page info sheet), email me at [email protected].

Shelley


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

Geneva is very close to the New York State Thruway, so it should be relatively easy for people to get there, despite the fact that we are having the meeting in the middle of Upstate Winter

Pete


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

ShelleyStuart said:


> They are somewhere around here, but I believe they're open weekdays only.


http://wixsonhoney.com/

Wixson Honey is centrally located in the scenic Finger Lakes region of New York state. Our office and plant are located a short distance from NY Rte 14. 

Contact Information

Telephone 
607 243-7301
FAX 
607 243-7143
Mailing address 
4937 Lakemont-Himrod Rd Dundee, NY 14837
Office & Plant Location
Lakemont, NY


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Opened saturday mornings. Call ahead to give Jerry warning. He is very accomodating.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

For those visting Wixsons they primarily buy and sell honey, glassware and beeswax. Roscoe, who is gone now, got out of the wooden equipment business years ago. They do have gloves and some items in the office where you'll get to meet Jenny who is a real peach. They have the best prices on glassware you'll find anywhere and great selection so it's worth it to stock up. We were unable to buy glassware cheaper from the manufacturer even in pallet lots.


----------

